# how do i fix missing KERNEL32.DLL?



## sinn78 (Nov 18, 2011)

When downloading the opra browser i am stopped and this message appears: The OPERA_1152_INT_SETUP[1].EXE file is linked to missing export KERNEL32.DLL: Get User Default UILanguage. How Do I Manually fix this?


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

What version of windows are you running win 98? And where are you downloading opera from?


It's not a missing DLL file. When software, that is OS specific (XP or ME) is being run in your Win98SE environment. Opera is probably using a function that is not supported by the version you are running which is why I need to know the exact version of windows


----------



## sinn78 (Nov 18, 2011)

VictoriaiiCe said:


> What version of windows are you running win 98? And where are you downloading opera from?
> 
> It's not a missing DLL file. When software, that is OS specific (XP or ME) is being run in your Win98SE environment. Opera is probably using a function that is not supported by the version you are running which is why I need to know the exact version of windows


I am running win98 OS. Opera and Firefox both said that the system couldn't support them. well firefox said that and suggested that i download opera and then that's where i got this message and then it closes down


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay let me see if I can find an older version of opera that is compatible with your system.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Try this version:
http://kernelex.sourceforge.net/2010/12/opera-11-compatible-with-kernelex/

If no success follow these instructions:

1. Download and install KernelEx *(this download immediately when you click the link)* http://sourceforge.net/projects/kernelex/files/latest/download?_test=goal 
2. Download and install 7Zip *(Click on Green download icon)* http://www.7-zip.org/
3. Download the Opera 11.01 installer *(this download immediately when you click the link)* http://www.oldapps.com/opera.php?old_opera=86?download
4. Extract the Opera files from the installer. Remember, as of Opera 11, the installer exe is really a 7Zip SFX archive.
5. Right click on opera.exe, open the KernelEx tab and set the compatibility mode to Windows 2000 SP4.
6. Click OK
7. Run opera.exe.

Good Luck!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

i wouldn't really recommend doing it that way, 
kernelex is for the more experienced user, than someone who isn't all that familiar with tweaking their system as will be necessary with using kernelex

this is a straight download that WILL work 'out-of-the-box' with w98 
Opera version 9.64
available here:
http://www.filehippo.com/download_opera/5329/
Requirements: Windows (All Versions)

there used to be a few steps between - now the jump is to version 10.0, which leaves the w9.x series out  oh well....
Opera 10.0
Requirements: Windows 2000 / XP / 2003 / Vista / Windows7 / XP64 / Vista64 / Windows7 64

you WILL get a missing *.dll - but it can be safely ignored, it will still work :up:  
OR
you can download the one for win me - but as i said - it will work without - you can even click in the window and tell it to not bug you anymore about it being missing


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Good thinking


----------

